# kde super long à charger

## Esteban

J'ai réussi à émerger kde 3.1. Par contre, celui-ci est super long à se charger (près de cinq minutes), alors que pour gnome 2.2, cela ne prend que quelques secondes...

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Installe fluxbox  :Smile: 

Là t'auras même pas le temps de déclencher ton chrono...

----------

## arlequin

lol

moi j'osais pas faire une remarque dans le genre...   :Wink: 

en même temps, KDE a toujours était super long à charger... mais bon, 5minutes ça fait long.

y aurait pas des applis Kde qui se lancerait au démarrage et qui serait susceptible de prendre du temps à charger ? genre des applis qui accèdent aux réseaux (nan, j'ai pas dit des spyxare, m'enfin...) ?

----------

## aardvark

5 minutes1, c'est tros longue!

As tu definie le nom du ordinateur (xxx.xxx.xxx) dans /etc/hostname?

As tu definie une redirection a ton "hostname dans /etc/hosts?

quelque chose comme ca:

```

127.0.0.1      localhost

192.168.0.1   ton.nom.ordinateur   

```

par exemple..

Ce sont les premieres choses a quel je pense. J'espere c'aide toi!

(Excusez mon francais mauvais, je ne suis pas francais.. :Smile:  )

----------

## DuF

je le trouve très bien ton français aardvark (mieux que mon anglais  :Wink:  )

sinon j'allais proposé exactement la même chose que précédemment donc j'édites mon post pour pas faire doublon !

----------

## vibidoo

oui 5 mn c'est trop long .

ton poste est en dhcpcd ? 

si c'est le cas et que le serveur dhcp est tombé ou que t'as un problème de carte réseau alors là oui Kde mais plus de 5 mn pour se lancer

----------

## ganjo

cest long, sur mon 1800 yen q pour quelques secondes

sur une machine lente, ca prendra bien plus de temps evidement.

tu peux egalement essayer de rajouter pic dans ta variable use et tenté le prelink (regarde dans la partie doc du site). ca fera pas de miracle, mais chez moi ca a accelerer par mal kde (que ce soit les applis ou le lancement)

----------

## Esteban

Ca y esr, g trouvé... J'avais lancé le service xfs automatiquement au démarrage, et apparemment c'était ça le problème...

Lorsque j'ouvrais les sessions en local sur la machine, pas de problème, par contre à distance, c'était très long...

----------

